
The rise – and shocking fall – of Indiana's caviar king - atdrummond
https://www.indystar.com/story/news/investigations/2019/03/21/amazing-rise-and-shocking-fall-indianas-caviar-king/2859237002/
======
jpatokal
A much more interesting story on the same topic:

[https://longreads.com/2019/02/12/the-caviar-
con/](https://longreads.com/2019/02/12/the-caviar-con/)

HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19153474](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19153474)

